# Από την ΕΥΠ στο Κοινοβούλιο



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Του Κωστή Παπαϊωάννου 

Η συμμετοχή του πρώην διοικητή της Εθνικής Υπηρεσίας Πληροφοριών ως επικεφαλής σε ψηφοδέλτιο Επικρατείας εμβάλλει σε σκέψεις. Ο κ. Κοραντής κινήθηκε επί πενταετία στα άδυτα των αδύτων και συγκέντρωσε περισσότερη εξουσία από πολλούς προκατόχους του. Τον Ιούλιο απηύθυνε μομφές κατά του πολιτικού του προϊσταμένου (ο οποίος θα αναρωτιέται ακόμα για το εύστοχο της επιλογής του), κατέβηκε τα σκαλιά του κτιρίου της λεωφόρου Κατεχάκη και μέσα σε δυο μήνες ανεβαίνει τα σκαλιά του Κοινοβουλίου. Μεταφέρει την προίκα της Υπηρεσίας Πληροφοριών. Το εάν και πώς θα τη χρησιμοποιήσει είναι δευτερεύον μπροστά στην ίδια την υποψηφιότητα. Γιατί δύσκολα κανείς θα αρνηθεί ότι εγείρεται μείζον θέμα αρχής όταν ο (λαλίστατος όπως φάνηκε από τον τρόπο αποχώρησης) επικεφαλής της ΕΥΠ μετατρέπεται σε κομματικό παράγοντα, όταν ο κάτοχος τόσων και τέτοιων πληροφοριών εμπλέκεται σε κομματικές αντιπαραθέσεις. Το ζήτημα υπάρχει όποιο και αν είναι το κόμμα που τον φιλοξενεί. Προβάλλεται βέβαια ως αντίλογος η απουσία ασφαλιστικών δικλίδων. Αν ο νομοθέτης ήθελε, λένε, θα είχε λάβει τα μέτρα του. Το γεγονός όμως ότι δεν προβλέφθηκε ένα τέτοιο ακραίο ενδεχόμενο (υποχρεώνοντας τον ενδιαφερόμενο σε αδράνεια για εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα) δεν αίρει την ανάγκη τήρησης της στοιχειώδους δεοντολογίας. Η επίκληση του παραδείγματος άλλων χωρών (ΗΠΑ, Ρωσίας) δεν δικαιολογεί το θεσμικά παράδοξο. Στις ΗΠΑ δεν είχαμε άμεση μετάβαση από τη CΙΑ στην πολιτική, η δε διακυβέρνηση Πούτιν δεν αποτελεί ακριβώς υπόδειγμα δημοκρατικής νομιμότητας.

Ο προβληματισμός όμως δεν σταματά εδώ. Πέραν του θέματος αρχής που θέτει η υποψηφιότητα, υπάρχει και ένα θέμα ουσίας. Ο πρώην διοικητής της ΕΥΠ καταλαμβάνει εξέχουσα θέση στο ψηφοδέλτιο συγκεκριμένου κομματικού φορέα. Κατά καιρούς ο φορέας αυτός έχει υιοθετήσει απόψεις εξαιρετικά αμφιλεγόμενες για τις εξωτερικές σχέσεις της χώρας, για το μεταναστευτικό ζήτημα, για τις μειονότητες. Έχει διακινήσει θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. Διατηρεί προνομιακές σχέσεις με αντισημιτικούς κύκλους. Στελέχη του υπήρξαν μέλη οργανώσεων ρατσιστικής βίας. Ο αρχηγός του έχει προσδιορίσει το τρίπτυχο της κατ΄ αυτόν επικινδυνότητας: «Πρώτον, δεν είμαι Εβραίος. Ας το πει αυτό κι ο πρωθυπουργός. Δεύτερον, δεν είμαι κομμουνιστής. Ας το πει αυτό κι ο κ. Καραμανλής. Τρίτον, δεν είμαι ομοφυλόφιλος. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το πούνε πολλοί» (Γ. Καρατζαφέρης, 28/5/02). Κάθε πολίτης επομένως δικαιούται να αναρωτηθεί: ο επικεφαλής των μυστικών υπηρεσιών, που χειρίστηκε μεταξύ άλλων τις απαγωγές των Πακιστανών και τις υποκλοπές, με τέτοιο ιδεολογικό οπλοστάσιο φρόντιζε για την εθνική ασφάλεια; Με τέτοια κριτήρια περί «εθνικώς επικινδύνου» γινόταν η συγκέντρωση και διαχείριση των πληροφοριών; Οι σκέψεις αυτές ευλόγως προκαλούν αίσθημα συλλογικής αναδρομικής ανασφάλειας.

Ο κ. Κοραντής επέλεξε να αντιμετωπίσει άκρως διασταλτικά την ηθική του ευθύνη απέναντι στην Πολιτεία που του εμπιστεύθηκε τα πιο απόρρητα μυστικά της. Δικαιούμαστε για τον λόγο αυτόν να θεωρούμε την υποψηφιότητά του εξόχως προβληματική αλλά και πολλαπλώς αποκαλυπτική. Φτάνοντας με παιγνιώδη διάθεση τον προβληματισμό μας στα άκρα, αν η υποψηφιότητα Κοραντή θεωρείται όχι απλώς φυσιολογική αλλά επιτυχημένη, τότε με κριτήριο την αξιοπιστία των θεσμών η υποψηφιότητα Ψινάκη αδικείται από τον θόρυβο που προκάλεσε.

Η υποψηφιότητα του κ. Κοραντή είναι εξόχως προβληματική, αλλά και πολλαπλώς αποκαλυπτική 

(Ο Κωστής Παπαϊωάννου είναι πρόεδρος της Εθνικής Επιτροπής για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου.)

Πηγή: http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4536096&ct=4


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 17, 2009)

Μα τι λέμε; Η ίδια και χειρότερη δεν ήταν και η υποψηφιότητα Χηνοφώτη; Στο Επικρατείας κι εκείνος. Τη μία ο αρχηγός των ενόπλων δυνάμεων, την άλλη ο πρώην διοικητής της ΚΥΠ...
Κι ύστερα ορισμένοι ενοχλούνται από τις γραφικές υποψηφιότητες (ή παρ' ολίγον υποψηφιότητες) όπως εκείνη της Έφης Σαρρή...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Κι ύστερα ορισμένοι ενοχλούνται από τις γραφικές υποψηφιότητες (ή παρ' ολίγον υποψηφιότητες) όπως εκείνη της Έφης Σαρρή...



Η καημενούλα η Σαρρή (όπως και ο Ψινάκης) πήγε να παίξει μάλλον το παγώνι, βλ. αντιπερισπασμός.


----------

